# ○○先生



## Pavel Bond

When in the text there is ○○先生。。。、or ｘｘ先生。。。how do you read it?


----------



## Flaminius

In Modern Japanese, it is invariably せんせい (_sensē_).  But I don't think you didn't know that; perhaps there is more to your question than I can see.


----------



## Pavel Bond

I mean, how do you read ○○ and ｘｘ?
ある先生 or something like that?


----------



## Flaminius

Ah, まるまる and ばつばつ.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thanks)).


----------



## Pavel Bond

○○と△△ 百貨店。。。
How do you spell it in the text? 
Maru maru to sankakkei sankakkei hyakkaten...?


----------



## Flaminius

△ is read _sankaku _most of the time. Although, I am not entirely sure if these are meant to be pronounced at all.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thanks!
But if I have, for example, such a phrase to read, I should pronounce it in some way:
お中元商戦の目前に、百貨店の○○と△△ は目玉商品を公開した。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

百貨店の○○と△△ は目玉商品を公開した。
ひゃっかてんの、どこどこと、どこどこは、めだましょうひんを　こうかいした。
ひゃっかてんの、どこそこと、どこそこは、めだましょうひんを　こうかいした。
ひゃっかてんの、どこやらと、どこやらは、めだましょうひんを　こうかいした。
ひゃっかてんの、どこどこと、どこやらは、めだましょうひんを　こうかいした。
ひゃっかてんの、どこやらと、どこそこは、めだましょうひんを　こうかいした。
ひゃっかてんの、まるまると、ばつばつは、めだましょうひんを　こうかいした。
ひゃっかてんの、まるまると、まるまるは、めだましょうひんを　こうかいした。
or ひゃっかてんの、えー　と　びー　は　めだましょうひんを　こうかいした。

To pronounce the symbols of anonymity, 〇〇 and ✕✕ have their direct pronunciation,  marumaru and batsubatsu.
However, △△ is not pronounced as sankaku-sankaku because it sounds too long or wordy.
As a solution, you may substitute it with dokodoko, dokosoko, dokoyara, marumaru, batsubatsu, or A, B, C.

In that sense, you can say ある先生とある先生 or A先生とB先生　in your previous post, although this is my personal opinion.
Or だれだれせんせい、だれやらせんせい、だれそれせんせい.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Many thanks!


----------



## Pavel Bond

May we also say 云々（うんうん）の先生、然然（しかじか）の先生?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

No, I don't.
I use うんぬん, しかじか, かくかく as an abbreviation of a context.
I don't use them just for an anonymous-indicating adjective.
例）その先生って、保護者と不倫関係になってうんぬんの先生のことでしょう？ 
=その先生って、保護者と不倫関係になって（奥さんとは離婚、学校も退職して、その保護者の女性と再婚したが、結局その後その女性とも離婚し、斜陽人生かと思いきや、私塾を開いて大成功したところ　＜ーーーThe grey part is abbreviated by using ”うんぬん”）の先生のことでしょう？


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you!


----------

